# Way Back When Music



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

And when women dressed so classy:


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

*That Greensleeves flute and harp was truly amazing. I'm a bit younger but do like fine well played instramentals. {sp?}
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

I was born in the 50's, so.....

House of the Rising Son was my favorite song back in the day. I loved Eric Burden and the Animals more than I did the Beatles, lol.

But, that isn't Way Back When. Well, I guess it could be, but not Way Back enough


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

*1958 here. How about this tune? 
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Yah. My time ^


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Grace Slick






Me:






I usually take my pics down after a bit...but...I don't look anything like that now, so...if anyone was lookin' for me...they would never recognize me now, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

These guys lived 6 miles from me way back in the day. They were from McFarland, Ca.


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


>


*This is a good time and place for a music thread. My next pick BEFORE drugs made voice ragged she sang outstanding.
Try this..

Almost child like in pitch. 
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Janis. Ah. The memories.


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Grace Slick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mr Grace is a very lucky man kid. All love and respect.
"FIRES"*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

I love this guy. He passed away, and this is his tribute. Watch it all the way to the end and see how much he was loved and how many were there to watch his ashes be scattered in the sea surrounding the islands he so loved.

Beautiful man, beautiful song.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

*Gracie Damaged Eagle does music and does it well. Let see what we got eh folks?
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

Well, Mr Gracie is sawing logs and checking to see if any holes are in his eyelids....and the rumbling is making me doze off myself, lol. So...off I go to my recliner and check my own eyelids.
Have a good night, DF! 

Y'all carry on with Way Back When stuff.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Well, Mr Gracie is sawing logs and checking to see if any holes are in his eyelids....and the rumbling is making me doze off myself, lol. So...off I go to my recliner and check my own eyelids.
> Have a good night, DF!
> 
> Y'all carry on with Way Back When stuff.


*Lets keep this thread alive! Lets just do it!
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 28, 2015)

This thread needs more Pantera.


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 53467
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


*Okay now you put some country in here and I know a very good remake of a very old song, you tell me.
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2015)

Only if you add it Aaron... Doesn't fit the mood though.

*****CHUCKLE******


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 53468
> 
> Only if you add it Aaron... Doesn't fit the mood though.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE******


*Okay, purity of vocals and a woman. How about this one?

Died way to young for all the wrong reasons.*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 28, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 53468
> ...







Love it!

I'd like to continue but I really need to get some sleep.

Busy day damoni. Sorry! Spent a few years in Italy. Tomorrow.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


*Here's another who died to young.
*


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

*Okay my last for the night. I'm willing to bet that Gracie  was a "folk" hippy. Something like this..
*


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


>


*When it comes to big bands I am kind of lost. But people who sang with them. This guy did.
*


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 28, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


>


*That reminds me of when this band leader made a mistake and offered this song on his show as "New Gospel". Bet he never lived it down.
*


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gads, I just noticed I look a lot like this guy in my winter beard...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 28, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *Okay my last for the night. I'm willing to bet that Gracie  was a "folk" hippy. Something like this..
> *


I was more of this:


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)

he we go....

love!!!!! love love this tune!!!

*Bert Kaempfert ~ Afrikaan Beat {1961}*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)

*FRANKIE LAINE -SOUTH OF THE BORDER*


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)

*Trini Lopez - If I Had A Hammer (1963) Show*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)

skye said:


> *Trini Lopez - If I Had A Hammer (1963) Show*


Trini brings back some nice memories Thank you skye!


----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)

*"Cuando calienta el Sol"....Trini López*


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)

love  this  era The Twist!!!!!


----------



## Alex. (Oct 28, 2015)

*Harry Belefonte - Shake Shake Shake Senora*


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)

you love Nostalgia like me? hmmmm ok ...

Lets Twist  then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*The first ALBUM I had and played to death!
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

more Ventures! 

"Perfidia"  1960


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

((((     )))


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

*The Clovers: "Devil Or Angel"*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

*The Chantels - Maybe (1958)*


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

I want life to be like that again...I would give anything to live back then  anything


----------



## westwall (Oct 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


>







Heck, that's not way back!  This is way back!  In honor of the season....


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

*Little Darlin'-The Diamonds*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

beautiful! ^^^^


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

listen to this  I love this tune ......... who wants to get in the time machine with us?  

Brenda Lee ...."Heart In Hand"


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)

I would have loved to be in my 30's during this era.


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*Now THIS band out sold the Beatles but have never been inducted into the hall of fame. Mainly because their big break came because of a TV and not the normal path.
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

Stop and listen  ^^^^

there are beautiful songs in this thread!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

*Russ Columbo - All of Me (1931)*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*Now IF you love country and you drink you SHOULD know all of this woman's songs. Because they WERE standards.
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

I do love vintage music! so much!  I adore it .....so many CDs ....so much joy ....


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is a challenge to you folks. There are many songs written about our home towns and this is mine. What's yours?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

*Billie Holiday - Guilty*


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)

The 30's, 40's just call to me. I wasn't born til the 50's but I so wish I could have been of age in the 30's and 40's. It was just so much more....genteel.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*You can't talk music without this man. The man in black.
*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)

*Ray Noble - Al Bowlly - Midnight The Stars And You*


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> *You can't talk music without this man. The man in black.
> *


As I said before...I HATE country western...except for Johnny Cash.


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

I like this instrumental tune ..

I like that mom and dad are together I like the security and the love ...I love the times..I love the comfort and happiness... I just love it all of it...all gone now


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*Now this man loved to make fun of about every aspect in life at one time or another.
*


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*Gracie  Country music is a relative term. Because inside country music you have different paths. Now this song is a standard in the "red neck" nation.
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)

skye said:


> I like this instrumental tune ..
> 
> I like that mom and dad are together I like the security and the love ...I love the times..I love the comfort and happiness... I just love it all of it...all gone now


You are on the same wavelength I am currently on. 
How about some pics of those eras? This thread is for anything WAY BACK. Let's say pre 1960's. That was my intent anyway .

Now...how about some good ol Esther Williams in her pools of water?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I like this instrumental tune ..
> ...


*Okay your Grace. How about a TV ad from back then?
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 53602
> 
> *****SMILE*****




don't start with Ricky  LOL   

me loves! loves! 

loves  those  times and the tunes oh yeah!

this particularly!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)

My favorite show back then. I LOVED hoss.


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 29, 2015)

*And of course with TV you saw what was to become one of the longest running shows of all time.
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 30, 2015)

*One thing that always reminds me of how old I am is the year I was born there was only 48 states!
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)

And I wanted a horse really bad, just like Fury.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## DarkFury (Oct 30, 2015)

*My sister wanted THIS horse! To keep in her room!
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****


LOVED that movie. I finally got to go where it was filmed when Club Med was still in Kauai. That's where we stayed. Couple of years later, it burned down.


----------



## skye (Oct 30, 2015)

(((good night! you all! muah )))

*Dean Martin - You're Nobody till Somebody Loves You*


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 30, 2015)

*Do YOU remember this?
*


----------



## Gracie (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## The Professor (Oct 30, 2015)

Teresa Brewer was one of my favorite singers from way back then.  Here is a sample of her music:


----------



## The Professor (Oct 30, 2015)

Another one of my favorite singers from back in the 1950s was Joni James. Here is a sample of her songs:


----------



## The Professor (Oct 30, 2015)

Another great vocalist from the old days was Jo Stafford. Here are some of her songs:


----------



## OZman (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 30, 2015)

*Josephine Baker - Blue Skies - 1927 - Irving Berlin*


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

*Wooden Heart - Elvis Presley from G.I. Blues (((1960)))*


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

one more for the road....my fab!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

love that one! ^^^^^


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)

skye said:


> love that one! ^^^^^


Didn't remember it till I was at a nighbors house and one of their munchkins was watching Finding Nemo this played over the end credits.


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > love that one! ^^^^^
> ...



gorgeous tune that is! ..........one of the best ever!!!!


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)

skye said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Another of his greats.


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

do you like? I do


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 31, 2015)

*Etta James - At Last*


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

what a beautiful couple  they made .....so much love ......so much beauty  ... both of them...bless them both forever and ever....

bless them


----------



## Alex. (Oct 31, 2015)

*Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - I've Got You Under My Skin*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 31, 2015)

*Al Bowlly Ray Noble - I've Got You Under My Skin 1936*


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## OZman (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

The Lady Loves Me


----------



## Alex. (Oct 31, 2015)

*Stardust - Hoagy Carmichael*


----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2015)

nite everybody!  kiss kiss muah muah! LOL


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)

He should have married Ann Margaret...not Prissy.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't know if this goes back far enough to be considered way back when but it was a great tribute to John.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 31, 2015)

Gracie said:


> And when women dressed so classy:



Or sassy.   

Shadow  355


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 31, 2015)

Classical Gas was originally titled Classical Gasoline, I think a clerk doing the paper work at the time shortened it. I play guitar and this is one of those songs you have to learn. Intermediate difficulty but great tune. Also all of Chuck Barry's riffs are must know. He was Van Halen back then.

I am of the 70s teenage group and didn't much care for the older music until the last 20 years. Now its easy to see and hear talent in any era and there was great talent in all the eras going way back.




Everyone has their favorites in various genre, this is one of mine. I think this is the greatest love song ever written and put to vinyl. As a musician the music, lyrics, Roberta Flack's voice, the ambience, are epic. A perfect song in every way possible. Songs are meant to carry emotion and this one couldn't fit in another ounce.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 1, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 1, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 1, 2015)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2015)

Here's truly "way back when"


----------



## skye (Nov 1, 2015)

longknife said:


> Here's truly "way back when"



Bix is one of my heroes of the era....

*BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME*

**


----------



## Alex. (Nov 1, 2015)

*DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF ME - Ozzie Nelson - 1931*


----------



## shadow355 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Nov 1, 2015)

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Nov 1, 2015)

For you Skye. Shut up and dance. 

God .... I miss they 80s and dancing .  Cold beer- good friends and the dance floor . Oh how I miss a good dance floor .

U Got The Look of Prince in video on Jukebox

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Nov 1, 2015)

Burl Ives


Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Nov 1, 2015)

Red Sovine - Teddy Bear


Shadow 355


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 2, 2015)

first known recording of music. 1888


----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2015)

skye said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Here's truly "way back when"
> ...


My father worked in Tin Pan Alley in the 20's and 30's and knew all these folks. He had a huge collection of vinyls from that period and I'd give an arm and a leg to have them. Somewhere I DO have a 4 record set of vinyls from Bix and Frankie.


----------



## skye (Nov 2, 2015)

longknife said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Amazing!  for your father to have known them all! what incredible memories!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 2, 2015)

*The Fletcher Henderson Orchestra MY PRETTY GIRL*


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)

*Coon-sanders Original Nighthawk Orchestra - Harlem madness*
 1929


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)

from 1958
*"I'm Going to Wash That Man Right Out of My Hair" from SOUTH PACIFIC*


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)

*"My Stetson Hat" 1930 *



**


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)

*1935 Richard Himber - Zing Went The Strings Of My Heart (Joey Nash, vocal)*


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)

*DON AZPIAZU el manicero*


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)

*"Jalousie" (1935) Tango - Xavier Cugat*


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)

(((everybody ))


*"They All Laughed" - SHALL WE DANCE (1937)*


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)

hey....LOL....we are waiting for the Third War .....in good company!

that's all ....let's dance ~~~~~~


----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)

skye said:


> hey....LOL....we are waiting for the Third War .....in good company!
> 
> that's all ....let's dance ~~~~~~


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)

(((good night my adorable lil possums of love  )))


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 5, 2015)

*Louis Prima Just a Gigolo & I Ain't Go Nobody*


----------



## Alex. (Nov 5, 2015)

*Peggy Lee - That old black magic*


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)

Alex. said:


> *Louis Prima Just a Gigolo & I Ain't Go Nobody*


Louis and Keelie(sp) were huge in Lake Tahoe for years. Always drew packed crowds.


----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)

Alex. said:


> *Peggy Lee - That old black magic*



She was not only a great songstress but a writer and composer. Never got the credit she deserved.


----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2015)

*Isham Jones Orchestra, Eddie Stone vocal - Sentimental Gentleman From Georgia (1932)*


----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)

It's hard to see but my father's the pianist. He was also one of the arrangers.


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

^^^^^^   Your Dad played in Paul Whiteman's Orchestra? That is incredible longknife! he was one of the  America's most popular  dance orchestras  during the 20s 30s and 40s!


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

*Fred Astaire - Needle In A Haystack*


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

omg I swear on the most sacred....I am listening to that song^^^^^ ...over and over....and over...I love it


such a catchy song...

I am wondering....do you like it too?

nobody????????

I am waiting.............................


who likes this????????????????


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2015)

skye said:


> ^^^^^^   Your Dad played in Paul Whiteman's Orchestra? That is incredible longknife! he was one of the  America's most popular  dance orchestras  during the 20s 30s and 40s!



My mother was a Zigfield Girl and she, along with two friends and my father formed a group called The Sunshine Trio that played clubs in NYC, Chicago, and then Hollywood. My father then went to work for Republic Studios playing for entertainers auditioning for screen roles.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2015)

so much beauty and talent  back in the day....1930s glory


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2015)

sweetheart Ruby Keller  tap dancing ^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2015)

*Solid Potato Salad - The Ross Sisters*


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2015)

another one with adorable Ruby Keeler  .... handsome Dick Powell with her..

*Pettin' in the Park", *


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2015)

*"I ONLY HAVE EYES FOR YOU" from "DAMES" with RUBY KEELER and DICK POWELL 1934 *


Love the song


----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2015)

Fred Astaire once claimed that Ginger Rogers was twice the dancer he was.

"She does everything I do - but backwards and in high heels."


----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2015)

*Thanks To You-Gus Arnheim-Bing Crosby.wmv*


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

Just a bit of fun that I hope you'll enjoy.  


*Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers: Love You Madly*


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

*Slim Gaillard - Communication *


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

I love these vintage lyrics.....from 1939 of course...

Sir?  

do you like them too? 





Oh how I love you honey hush
Your lovely cheeks make roses blush
Your lips are divine
They taste just like wine
They seem to whisper of love.


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

I adore when he says ..."please yes my turtle dove"...


isn't that adorable ????
(((baby turtle dove)))


----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)

*Fats Waller - Ain't Misbehavin' - Stormy Weather (1943)*


----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)

*Fats Waller - The Joint Is Jumping*


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

fun fun fun baby   



*1938 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




*Fats Waller - Pent Up In A Penthouse*









The table is ready for two,
Our date was for seven,
It's now past eleven,
Oh, baby, what's happened to you?

All pent up in a penthouse,
Cocktails all ready to shake,
The dinner's untasted,
The evening's been wasted,
Is this your idea of a break, huh?


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2015)

*Eartha Kitt - C'est Si Bon (featuring Marilyn Monroe)*


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2015)

*Edith Piaf - Rien De Rien *


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2015)

*Cafe de Paris (1929)*


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2015)

and my fab from this group of songs....

*RAY NOBLE ORCHESTRA: Love is the Sweetest Thing*


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2015)

Al Bowlly

1930s

Love
locked
out


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2015)

blackhawk said:


>



If one really pays attention, the harmonies are amazing.


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2015)

*"Swing for Sale!"...Harry Roy & Ray Ellington (1937)*


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2015)

*Vera Lynn & the Ambrose Orchestra - If I didn't care ! (1939)*


----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2015)

among my 20 fab songs ever....oh boy! I better stop posting like this ...it's the Christmas spirit  I guess


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2016)

*Whatcha Gonna Do Now? (1934)*

Love love this tune!!!!


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2016)

*1933 Isham Jones - You’re O.K. (Eddie Stone, vocal)*


----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2016)

Ray Noble  Orchestra.-  and the amazing Al Bowlly in vocals......from across the pond....

*(1931): Goodnight Sweetheart*




 good night everybody!


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Who else but the Beatles could have made this into a hit?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 5, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Who else but the Beatles could have made this into a hit?


Nice catchy tune nothing wrong with it. It reflected the time and temperament of the period. No different than many songs of that era. The song was written for children.

In fact, "Paul McCartney wrote this one. He explained shortly after it was released in 1966: "'Yellow Submarine' is very simple but very different. It's a fun song, a children's song. Originally we intended it to be 'Sparky' a children's record. But now it's the idea of a yellow submarine where all the kids went to have fun. I was just going to sleep one night and thinking if we had a children's song, it would be nice to be on a yellow submarine where all your friends are with a band."

Paul purposely used short words in the lyrics because he wanted kids to pick it up early and sing along."


----------



## Alex. (Jan 6, 2016)

*Ruth Etting - If I Could Be With You (One Hour Tonight) (1930) *

**


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

I love this one!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Jackson (Jan 10, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Went to a Mozart Symphony Friday  night.  It was wonderful!  Mozart's requiem.


----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



One of the highlights of my life was attending a Chamber Orchestra performance of Mozart's works for ten pieces in the Schoenbrun Palace in Vienna.






Sadly, I can't seem to find any authentic videos.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 12, 2016)

longknife said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


That had to be wonderful!  Once in a lifetime experience!


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2016)

Buenos Aires too.....used to be  the best of the best in South America.... tango and all that...








this is the translation of the song "Nada"



I’ve arrived at your house—
I don’t know how I’ve managed to,
since they’ve told me you’re not here,
that you shall never return,
since they’ve told me that you’re gone.
There’s so much snow in my soul,
so much silence at your door!
When I arrived at the threshold
a bolt of sorrow
stopped my heart.
Nothing, nothing is left
in the house where you were born—
only cobwebs woven through the weeds
The rosebush is also gone,
it surely died when you left,
everything is a burden.
Nothing, nothing more than sadness and silence,
no one who can tell me if you’re still alive.
Where are you?
I want to tell you that I’ve returned, repentant,
to seek your love.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)

so many great dance bands back then   
*BONNIE BAKER with Orrin Tucker's Orchestra - My Resistance Is Low (1940) *


----------



## Alex. (Jan 16, 2016)

*Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.*


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Alex. said:


> *Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.*




I remember my mother saying (she was a Zigfield Girl) that Ginger Rogers was ten times the dancer that Fred Astaire was. "She did everything he did but in high heels and dancing backward."


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2016)

longknife said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > *Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.*
> ...


Absolutely she made it all look easy as well.  Do you have more stories or pics of your mom?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2016)

*Follow The Fleet (1936) - "Let Yourself Go" - Ginger Dances Alone*


----------



## Gracie (Jan 17, 2016)

longknife said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > *Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.*
> ...


Really? How exciting!!! Do you have pics of her of way back when? And yes..Ginger rocked it! I also heard she and Fred did NOT get along.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 17, 2016)

longknife said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > *Fred Astaire. Put it on the Ritz.*
> ...


Your mother was a Ziegfield Girl!  How cool!


----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)

Gracie said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Sorry, I once had tons of photos but, alas, they're all gone somewhere in the winds. Long story and I often really feel sad about it.

Fred was fanatically rigid in his ideas about choreography. He did all of his own steps and expected her to agree without an argument.

She was just as headstrong as he. It was only their lucrative contracts with the studios that kept them going together.

I was told there was a big broohah when studio heads wanted Fred to do a movie with Donald O'Conner and Gene Kelley - both amazing dancers. Something about contracts - and Fred not wanting to share the spotlight with them. He knew Ginger always got second billing and he wasn't about to give up the top spot.


----------

